# My nano



## ze costa (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi all,

Pics of my nano,fell free to comment...
best regards
Zé Costa







P.s My other post has disapear...the tite was ``My nano zen´´ can anybody help me?thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what's the fish you have in there, and can you list the specs of this tank?


----------



## ze costa (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Turtlehead,

Set up:
Tank size-50x35x35 cm = 61 L
19,6x13,7x13,7 inches = 15.8 G

Lighting-2x20 w (6400k) and 2x25 w (6400k) - pl compact

Substrate-Eco-Complete

Co2-Diy (2 liters soda bottle)

Flora-Eleocharis parvula,Eleocharis acicularis,Echinodorus tenellus,Echinodorus tenellus var amano and Glossostigma elatinoides

Fauna-07 Hyphessobrycon takasei (Coffee-bean tetra)
02 Otocinclus affinis 

best regards
Zé Costa


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

looks really great and very natural. What type of filter are you running?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

very nice, it seems the hairgrass and the glooso have intermingled nicely, it's a aquaclear he's running on.


----------



## ze costa (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi dwhite645,

Thanks for commenting about my nano,i am using an Aqua Clear 150.I love the natural look as well,i used to mix up many specs of plants,now i am not using so many and looks vey natural.

best regards
Zé Costa

P.s. My english is not so good,i hope you guys can understand me


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

ze costa said:


> P.s. My english is not so good,i hope you guys can understand me


You are doing a great job with the English language, and your aquascape is very nice. Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Your nano looks really nice, I love the way it looks. Your tank is what I hope my 20g will turn out to, but except only having dwarf hairgrass.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Got a nice tank there  I like the simplicity of that tank. If I were to change anything, it would be with the rocks. To me (I am new to using rocks, so I may be way off ) they seem too spread out.

..and your english is plenty good  ..WAY better than my spanish or german...


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Very simple, I like it a lot .


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Ze Costa,
Welcome to APC and thank you for sharing your photos with us. I like your layout very much. It has a natural, unruliness without being to messy. This makes for a very natural feel. Good job! 

I do have to agree though that the rock placement needs a little work. To me, they are possibly to far apart but most importantly, the small rocks all seem to be equal distances from the big center rock, muck like the #5 on dice. This creates some tension when viewing the scape and kills some of the natural feel. I would recommend that you try to position them a little more randomly. You probably won't have to move all of them, maybe just the 2 front ones. Pulling the back left rock toward the middle also might help, IMHO.

It is a wonderful little scape to view though, thank you again for sharing it


----------



## glenhead (Jan 29, 2005)

That's an interesting take on it, Dennis. My thought was that the three smaller rocks had stopped at the bottom of the hill, and the small rock at the back was "just moving in". The big rock and the flow around it led to the fairly even distribution of the lower ones. (Extrapolating to a "bottom of the stream" scenario here...)

Zé Costa, your tank has a real "ahhhhhhh..." to it - very serene, simple, smooth. I've been trying to figure out how to phrase my appreciation for it, and the "ahhhhhh..." says it best. Great design!


----------

